

Puppet switches GPL license to Apache - mmrobins
http://m.zdnet.com/blog/virtualization/puppet-labs-delivers-the-faces-api-and-changes-to-apache-20-licensing/3014

======
tzs
Here's what they say on the Puppet blog about this:
[http://www.puppetlabs.com/blog/relicensing-puppet-to-
apache-...](http://www.puppetlabs.com/blog/relicensing-puppet-to-apache-2-0/)

------
AmazingBytecode
This is probably a good thing for Puppet. If the want to drive adoption of
their software in the enterprise, it's better to switch to a more permissive
license than the somewhat Idealistic GPL. It will make corporate legal
departments more comfortable with the idea of using Puppet.

------
barkingcat
What a crappy article. The author clearly didn't do the homework - and instead
resorts to a bunch of conjectures.

------
nodata
I am amazed that something as far reaching as a license change is based on "I
heard this, I heard that" logic.

~~~
danssig
Presumably you're customers will be using similar logic so it's not completely
invalid.

------
thomasz
you should work on your about page. Do a five minute usability test and ask
five random people what puppet does. Hint: The only clue is hidden in the book
ad at the very end of the page.

------
joshwa
I keep wanting to try Puppet, but they have _very_ effectively hidden the OSS
version. Where the hell is it?

~~~
burgerbrain
<http://www.puppetlabs.com/misc/download-options/>

What the hell are you talking about, that was linked right off their homepage
as "Download". Can't really be any less hidden than that.

~~~
dangrossman
Is it? "Download" links here:

<http://info.puppetlabs.com/download>

Then I have to click a link at the bottom to here:

<http://info.puppetlabs.com/register-download>

Then I have to scroll to the bottom to skip registration and get to the page
you linked.

~~~
burgerbrain
I only see the register page when I go there, which doesn't seem unreasonable
to me.

